# ACS - Front-end Developer



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm a *UI/UX Designer & Front-end developer* looking to apply *261312 Developer Programmer*. Although I have worked on complex applications, but never coded the backend from scratch. So I'm just not sure if ACS will assess me positive.

I mainly worked with Adobe Creative Suite, HTML, CSS and JavaScript including JQuery, Prototype, and JavaScript MVC. Conceptualized the workflow of Web applications and constructed complete working prototypes that demonstrated the look, feel, and flow of an application.

*Do you think ACS will access this positive for 261312 Developer Programmer?* Any other front-end developers out there who got assessed successfully?


----------



## wildweasel (Mar 25, 2015)

Looking at your duties, seems to be good enough. Do you see any other ANESCO code matching your roles?

Have a look at Software Engineer too.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

wildweasel said:


> Looking at your duties, seems to be good enough. Do you see any other ANESCO code matching your roles?
> 
> Have a look at Software Engineer too.


Web Developer in CSOL seems more appropriate, but that won't get me 189.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I suggest you download and study ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf and Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf from ACS website. Then check how much of your duties match those listed in ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf. ACS requires:


> At least 65% of the duties noted in the employment reference must be closely related to the nominated
> occupation (ANZSCO) for work experience to be suitable.


To me, it looks like yours don't match with Developer-Programmer occupation. I would say it would be best to try your luck with the following CSOL occupations for visa 190:
232411 Graphic Designer
232413 Multimedia Designer
232414 Web Designer


----------



## wildweasel (Mar 25, 2015)

3br4h!m said:


> Web Developer in CSOL seems more appropriate, but that won't get me 189.


Well, i applied for Software Engineer , but my roles were of an Automation tester. I still got postive assessment.

Developer programmer is a very broad category and looking at your duties i will still say give it a go. Worst come, they would suggest you to apply with a different ANESCO code. Its better than not appying at all.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> I suggest you download and study ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf and Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf from ACS website. Then check how much of your duties match those listed in ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf. ACS requires:
> 
> 
> To me, it looks like yours don't match with Developer-Programmer occupation. I would say it would be best to try your luck with the following CSOL occupations for visa 190:
> ...


I did check that doc, but its filled with buzzwords that don't make much sense. And no, I'm not a "designer" really, its something I can _also_ do. I'm a front-end developer:



> *Professional Experience and Skills*
> 
> Understanding of layout aesthetics and a rigor for programming are prerequisites in the front-end web developer job description. This unique expertise combines user interface (UI) know-how with CSS, JavaScript, HTML and PHP proficiency. It comes from in-depth knowledge of web technologies gained from research and professional experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

wildweasel said:


> Well, i applied for Software Engineer , but my roles were of an Automation tester. I still got postive assessment.
> 
> Developer programmer is a very broad category and looking at your duties i will still say give it a go. Worst come, they would suggest you to apply with a different ANESCO code. Its better than not appying at all.


Thanks man. Yes, thats exactly what I'm planning to do, but knowing someone who has received a +ive assessment, and what they listed their duties as would boost my confidence.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

OP- Can you tell me the source of the content you wrote in *Duties and Expectations* and *Professional Experience and Skills* above?


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> OP- Can you tell me the source of the content you wrote in *Duties and Expectations* and *Professional Experience and Skills* above?


Just googled it, and its exactly what I do. I'm a developer who can also design. If I had to say it in percent, I'd say 60-40 (40 design).


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

3br4h!m said:


> Just googled it, and its exactly what I do. I'm a developer who can also design. If I had to say it in percent, I'd say 60-40 (40 design).


But ACS will follow their code descriptions for a developer and match them with those given in your employer reference.


----------



## 3br4h!m (Apr 4, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> But ACS will follow their code descriptions for a developer and match them with those given in your employer reference.


Precisely, thats why I want front-end developers to chime in and share their experience how, if, they got assessed successfully.


----------



## jana1234 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi 3br4h!m, I was wondering if you got a successful assessment?
My partner is a front end too and he wants to try for the developer programmer.
Would be interesting to know if you were successful.
Thanks


----------



## Jana143 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi,

Could you please tell me what happened to your ACS assesment. Which ANZSCO code did you select?


----------



## taher435 (Oct 2, 2019)

*ANSZO code eligibility for secondary applicant*

Hi,

I am have already applied for EOI and waiting for an invitation. I am a Software Engineer and have applied under 261313 ANSZO code. To increase my points, I thought of getting the ACS assessment done for my wife. She is a UI/UX designer, so which ANSZO code should I use to get her ACS assessment done? Her job duties closely match with 232414 - web designer but that ANSZO code is not eligible for Subclass 189. Does that matter for secondary/dependent applicants?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

taher435 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am have already applied for EOI and waiting for an invitation. I am a Software Engineer and have applied under 261313 ANSZO code. To increase my points, I thought of getting the ACS assessment done for my wife. She is a UI/UX designer, so which ANSZO code should I use to get her ACS assessment done? Her job duties closely match with 232414 - web designer but that ANSZO code is not eligible for Subclass 189. Does that matter for secondary/dependent applicants?


If she is assessed under 232414, you will not be able to claim spouse points under 189
You can claim only under 190
Try to see if she can get assessed positively under MLTSSL Anzsco codes if you want spouse points under 189

Cheers


----------



## taher435 (Oct 2, 2019)

NB said:


> If she is assessed under 232414, you will not be able to claim spouse points under 189
> You can claim only under 190
> Try to see if she can get assessed positively under MLTSSL Anzsco codes if you want spouse points under 189
> 
> Cheers


Thanks. I found the ANSZO code for multimedia specialist which has the list of duties that matches hers. Thanks a lot once again.


----------

